# Lindsay Lohan: Eigentlich wollte sie nur ins Kino



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2010)

*Wenn sie schon mal Freigang hat...
Lindsay Lohan: Eigentlich wollte sie nur ins Kino*​Sie wollte doch eigentlich nur einen Film sehen. Lindsay Lohan (24) hatte wieder einmal Freigang aus der Betty Ford Klinik. Nachdem sie ja das letzte Mal schon „ausgiebig" shoppen war, stand nach einem Bummel im Buchladen, ein ganz normaler Kinobesuch auf dem Plan.

Ein Augenzeuge berichtete hollyscoop.com: „Sie stöberte ein bisschen und kaufte daraufhin einige Magazine. Nachdem der Buchladen geschlossen hatte, gingen sie und zwei andere Frauen 'rüber ins Century Kino, um sich einen Film anzusehen". Doch das war gar nicht so einfach, wie die Sängerin es sich vielleicht vorgestellt hatte.

Denn nachdem sie das Kino betreten hatten, war Lindsay auch schon direkt im Mittelpunkt der Aufmerksamkeit der anderen Besucher. Der geplante Film-Abend hatte sich somit erledigt. Komisch ist allerdings, dass sie die Klinik überhaupt so oft verlassen darf. Hat Lindsay etwa einen Star-Bonus? Oder sollen ihr die Freigänge den Aufenthalt einfach erleichtern?

Wie auch immer, es sieht jedenfalls so aus, als könnten wir demnächst öfter von Lindsay in Freiheit berichten. 

*Aber hat sie dafür überhaupt genügend Geld? 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (9 Nov. 2010)

na ja, ab und zu will sie bestimmt ja auch mal einen trinken gehen


----------



## krawutz (9 Nov. 2010)

_Gollum_ schrieb:


> *
> 
> Aber hat sie dafür überhaupt genügend Geld?
> *


*

War bestimmt ein Second-Hand-Buchladen.*


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2010)

Klinik? Entzug? Das ist doch ein 5-Sterne-Urlaub


----------

